# 2004 Ford Escape Wipers not Functioning Correctly



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Maybe the windshield wiper motor spot welds broke. Easy fix. Click on link below. Use some wd40 for easier removal of the nuts and bolts if needed.

2004 ford escape windshiled wipers out of adjustment - Yahoo Search Results Video Search Results


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Can you re-index the arms? Remove them, run then turn off wipers, and reinstall them in the off position?


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Until you have resolved the problem, obviously don't turn the wipers on, and, if this vehicle happens to have automatic wipers (probably not, but possible), I would check the owner's manual to which one it is and pull the fuse so that they don't come on by themselves and possible bang the hood up or damage any wiring or other components under the hood. Otherwise, it looks like the link jmon posted would be helpful. Doesn't look like much of a job to fix, but one of those things that's ridiculous it ever happened.


----------



## joe-nwt (Jul 15, 2020)

Re-indexing will not work, wipers are past any normal indexing point. Something is broken. Likely need new wiper linkage.


----------



## LawrenceS (Oct 21, 2020)

joe-nwt said:


> Re-indexing will not work, wipers are past any normal indexing point. Something is broken. Likely need new wiper linkage.


He might be right, for 1 wiper to be out of positioning, could be an indexing issue, for both to be the same amount of out position I can't think of an indexing problem aside from they both perfectly moved the same amount out of position which is highly unlikely.

Though the weird part is their sweep still looks good(how far they are traveling left to right). You could a still try adjusting the, it shouldn't take that long, remove a cap, loosen the nut, pop the arm off(if it wants to pop), run the motor once, turn it off let it stop with it's normal auto park function, install wiper arms and check operation. There are plenty of video's on youtube to give you a rough idea.


----------



## Kemper100 (Sep 16, 2017)

jmon said:


> Maybe the windshield wiper motor spot welds broke. Easy fix. Click on link below. Use some wd40 for easier removal of the nuts and bolts if needed.
> 
> 2004 ford escape windshiled wipers out of adjustment - Yahoo Search Results Video Search Results


Yes you were right the wiper motor spot welds failed. I re-fastened the motor bracket back to the linkage with a few self tapping hex head screws.

Hopefully they will now function correctly the next time it rains.

Thanks everyone.


----------

